# How should i test levels?



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

What is the best way to test levels (all, PH, ammonia, nitrates etc.) I'm a beginner with three juvi's and want to know what all you seasoned experts do to test everything. Let me know! Holler.

oh and i bow humbly to those seasoned vets who bestow upon me their wisdom.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

just go a buy a test kit, ijust got a hagen brand one, then the instructions will tell u what to do.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You wanna test the Ammonia(Should be 0), nitrite(Should be zero), nitrate(As close to zero as possable, But can go to around 40 ppm),kh(100-120ppm), and ph levels(6.5- 7.5 for piranha's).


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

the local big als here tests ure water for there customers not sure if its a free service or not


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Raptor said:


> You wanna test the Ammonia(Should be 0), nitrite(Should be zero), nitrate(As close to zero as possable, But can go to around 40 ppm),kh(100-120ppm), and ph levels(6.5- 7.5 for piranha's).


 thanks for all the numbers man.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I use AP master test kit plus an AP nitrite test kit. AP master test kit
Nitrite test kit AP nitrite test kit


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks for the link

I have the AP master test kit but i need the nitrite test kit

Time to place an order with big als!


----------



## mjboone79 (Jan 3, 2004)

I use the tetratest laborette. available at most lfs


----------



## p-owner (Apr 25, 2004)

would you guys buy the All-in-One test kits or do you prefer to buy it seperately? or does it really even matter? I just got some cheap one from wal-mart, Junge Quick Dips i believe they are called. about 10 dollars and it'll tell you NO2, NO3,Ph, Hardness, and KH... no NH3 andNH4 though. Anyone know if these are just as reliable as any other?


----------

